# One beautiful Peach colored boy cat Atlanta GA



## PearlJAtlanta (Jan 17, 2005)

He bites and scratches but is very healthy and beautiful. 8 months old. 
He has only been outside when he ran out the door, and was bought right back in.
He is a very handsome young male cat in need of a good home.

We love him, but , he is scratching my 7 year old and my husband said we must declaw him. I have chosen not to declaw so, he will have to go soon.


----------



## scooterdad (Apr 22, 2008)

Is he neutered, shots, etc.?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This thread is from 2005. Don't worry, we all do it....


----------

